# Help identifying those boxes



## JoeMcD (Apr 7, 2020)

Anyone tell me what these irrigation boxes are for, I know one is for the house water meter, but what are the other two for? I don't have a sprinkler system!


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Can you lift the lids and send pictures of what's inside?


----------

